# Class reunion!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello lovelies

Just wondered - do either of you hear from Mickle or Carebear?


Emma x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Emma

No I don't hear from either of them I often wonder about them and what happened to them. Hopefully they are happy

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi L

I do too. We were all quite close then wern't we? I also hope they are OK and happy. Poor Mickle wasn't at all when she was last here? I can't help worrying that if all was good we'd hear but probably not. I do half expect to hear from Carebear though - with a successful adoption going on  

Hugs

Emma xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also wonder about Jo who started the thread off as she was TTC with her known donor and home insems!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Just lost my blooming post  

Briefly

Very exciting that Carebear has been on here. I hope she replies and says hello with an update.

Hopefully Mickle will reply as well. She was having such a long and emotional journey  

I'm going to re-name the post


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Helooooo!  
Well how lovely.   Feel truly wanted.
Have kept up with all the news but haven't posted in a long time. Didn't feel quite right posting on single girl's thread as I had definitley decided against any more treatment. Was so ill after last lot went wrong, it was a bit of a lightbulb moment! So.... an update. well it seems to have taken a long time, but now I am typing this maybe not. I finally got to panel last month and was passed unanimously, so I am a mum to be in waiting. And am already getting impatient!!
Is lovely to see pics of Ellis, he is scrummy. Emma- heloooo! How are you and what are you up to these days?
JJ1- hello to you two as well. I will keep reading about you all and try to be better at posting updates 
Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CAREBEAR!!!

So fab to hear from you and OMG about the panel. Fantastic news hun - I'm just thrilled for you. Many congrats. So is it now a waiting game? Any littlies identified? I found the waiting to be matched like the longest 2ww ever   . Hopefully you wont wait long. 

Ermmm - I feel sure there is nothing new with me at all   . Still dating - still not doing very well at it 

Oh it is SO nice to have you back. Well done Lou!!

Emma


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah Carebear - that is fantastic news about panel- so you will be a mummy soon  .  Really great to hear from you and that all has gone so well with the adoption.  Do keep us posted.

Lovely to hear from you.
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Mickle yet? Where was she up to when you last heard? She was doing IVF abroad last time we 'spoke'
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

We haven't heard from her for ages, she had just had an unsuccessful cycle in Greece when she last 'spoke'.  How long before you hoped to be matched? What age group are you interested for?  It muct be so exciting for you

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope so too. Poor Mickle - I remember it got very hard for her in the end.

Lou - was the dreaded day THIS Tuesday or next Tuesday?   Is it your birthday soon?
xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

What is the dreaded day? 

Hopefully won't take too long to be matched (she says with fingers crossed and baited breath!)
xxx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm here, still ploding on. Have been a relationship but all went a bit wrong at th 5 month stage when I told him that I could not be in a relationship that was going at a snails pace, as I was getting older and wanted to have a child. That seemed to scare him off but had to be done. I have a new job which is great a nursing job monday to friday, hard to come by. 

Still think about having a child 98% of the time but it has been so valuble taking time out and getting back to my old self

Aweeze, thanks for emailing me hun sorry its taken so long to get back to you. Your little man is so cute, how's it going being a single mum?

JJ1, what are you planning next.

Lots of love and hugs

Mickle    

Emma, so glad you are saving to take the plunge, any idea of time scales for you?

Carebare, great news, would love to know more about your journey.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Mickle !!!  Great to hear from you !  I have been thinking about you often over the past few months and wondering how you were getting on.  Sorry to hear that the relationship didn't work out.  The job sounds good - much better work life balance than shift work!

Carebear - don't think we ever 'talked' much, but wanted to say congratulations on getting to the final adoption hurdle - hope you get matched up with your child/children very soon 

Some1

xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi some1, 

Wow just saw some great news, big massive congtatulations to you, couldn't of happened to a nicer girl.

M


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Mickle - still struggling to get my head around it !!

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mickle   . So so glad to hear from you hun. I really am. Sounds like we've had the same relationship stuff going on  . I got to 10 months before he froze up. Ho hum.  Ahhh - I'm so so chuffed you're here  

Aweeze - I've been thinking of you - I hope the work week has been ok  

Some1 -   . I've often thought it must just feel totally surreal! Does it still?? I think Roo is in shock at the moment    

JJ1 - I was sorry to hear your latest news. Look forward to catching up more when we meet up.

Carebear - That was funny on ********  . I was just stunned it was you - it makes me laugh when that happens.

BB tonight   . Who's watching?

xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mickle so pleased to hear from you and that you are getting back to yourself hun, you had such a rough time.  Men are such a mystery aren't they!!!

As for me, still trying to get lining sorted out, but have been told surrogacy is my option by ARGC and SIRM, the Hammersmith  consultant did say DE's may be a possibilty and a chance if I can get lining thicker, so am hoping and praying that route works- going to Spain IVI Barcelona to register anyway but am not good to go lining wise that 
bummed out at 4.6 mm this month!!

Lou- how is return to work hun? and your gorgeous little man?

Emm- how are things going? are you still dating

I am off on a short break in Spain, back next week girls.  I also got a new job offered today so finally some good news

L x


----------

